# Idea in Progress, the Dream Lit Lamp



## SeaBreeze (Jul 21, 2014)

The idea for the Dream Lit Lamp, looks interesting...https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/21161650/dreamlit-smart-led-lamp?ref=discovery


----------



## Falcon (Jul 21, 2014)

Neato.  Resembles a crescent moon in the dark.  Nice restful music to boot.


----------

